# Clexane at conception or 6wk scan?



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi. I've read through the other threads and can't seem to find the answer to this question. Sorry if you have answered it before. 

I've just discovered I'm pregnant 4w3d through my first cycle of ivf. I have anti phospholipid syndrome and factor V. I'm on lifelong aspirin. My care has been transferred from Preston, to liverpool women's hospital, untill my 6wk scan. Liverpool wanted me to double my dose of aspirin to 150mg o/d and start clexane from my scan (this was the advice of the obs/gyane dr at Preston. I spoke to my hematologist today to inform him that I'm pregnant, he said I was to start 40mg clexane ASAP as waiting for the scan is risky as I may m/c waiting for the scan. I'm now confused as my obs/gyane dr and haematologist are meant to be sharing my care after 6wks and don't seem to talk. 

Have you any experience in this? 

Thanks. 

Chicking xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hmm, I'm not sure what to suggest other than ringing the consultant through their secretary at preston tomorrow and telling him what the haematologist has said. In my experience, the consultants tend to follow the advice of the haematologist. Just ring switchboard and ask to speak to the consultants secretary,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi. 

I'll try again. His secretary wasn't in today, got a temp who knew nothing. 

Thanks for the advice

Chicking x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi chicking

I would echo emilycaitlin. 

No sorry not had experience of this as its the docors area not the midiwife. Your haematologist and obstetrician need to talk to each other and make a decision! I would expect your obstetrician will go with haematologist as it is his area of expertise. 

Obviously it's your call but if you can't get hold of obstetrician would be to speak to haematologist and tell him what obstetrician said and go from there. 

Good luck. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Kaz. 

I'll try and get through to his secretary tomorrow. 

Chicking x


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Kaz and emilycaitlin. Just to let you both know that I've managed to get an appointment on Thursday with my obs/gyane consultant. Fingers crossed they can sort out my treatment. 

Chicking x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good, you'll get a definite answer then xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good work Chicking

Yes let us know how you get on. 

Kaz xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi just to let you know, I've had a call from Liverpool women's and they have discussed my case with the early recurrent miscarriage team. They want me to start clexane ASAP and have said that there's little evidence to support aspirin usage. I just hope my obs/gyane consultant agrees tomorrow. 

Chicking x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would have thought so as they will have discussed with gynae/obs dr as part of the team. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
Yes,I would go with what Liverpool are advising as they are more of a specialist unit, that's what your consultant will go with too xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi again. Im now on clexane 40mg and aspirin 75mg. I've been referred to the high risk obstriatrician at Preston who os going to look after me with the haematologist after I've had my first scan. Phew, we got there eventually!! 

Thanks for all the advice. 

Chicking x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good news. Xxx


----------

